# Just drove someone 3.2 hours away to near Canada



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He told me uber quoted him $260. A taxi would charge $800 at minimum for this. I initially wanted to cancel, but the guy begged me and said his friend abandoned him. He also told me he hates Trump and he is against racism so I liked him. I was averaging 40mpg with my Rav4 the whole way. Not even a hybrid SUV. The car itself asked me if i wanted a break. Am gonna hang around Duluth for a few hours until I get someone hopefully going towards Minneapolis st. Paul. Uber and Lyft exist in Duluth, and I wonder if those folks are used to seeing black men like myself in rideshare.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

They arent used to seeing a black man , ever


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

oldfart said:


> They arent used to seeing a black man , ever


Just found out Uber doesn't allow my vehicle to drive in Duluth as it is a separate market, but Lyft does. Gas station woman told me she nebne saw black person before so time to get mt ass back to big city lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> He also told me he hates Trump and he is against racism so I liked him.


You should have drove him all the way into Canada. The two of you could reside there together and live happily ever after.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You should have drove him all the way into Canada. The two of you could reside there together and live happily ever after.


We got a Trump lover. Rolls eyes. Canada banned me from entering Canada. I left there when I was 10 years old. My family was banned and they also banned me because I was related.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> We got a Trump lover. Rolls eyes. Canada banned me from entering Canada. I left there when I was 10 years old. My family was banned and they also banned me because I was related.


Must've been some family picnic!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you don't mind sharing, what did they actually pay you for that ride? I'm guessing about $140-$150?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what did they actually pay you for that ride? I'm guessing about $140-$150?


$181 and no tip, but rider sat with me at Arbys and bought me food during break.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I would have longhauled it to try to recoup as much of the service fee as possible.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> I would have longhauled it to try to recoup as much of the service fee as possible.


Actually I think the guy had his card decline and now Uber is showing me -$183. I sent support ticket in and they escalated, but if they don't get me back to normal balance and out of negative I will have to sue him directly. He left his business card and all. Zack W.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

No, no, no. This is not right as we don’t process payments directly from the customer. Uber should bear the liability in the case of a declined card/fraudulent transaction.

Sounds to me like the guy made a complaint.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> The car itself asked me if i wanted a break.


On a recent trip my car asked me if I was happy with my life choices. It could have been the voices, though. After the first Valium kicks in it's hard to tell.

Speaking of long trips, I recently had a ping to a broken-down SUV at the side of a highway. Brand new Jeep still with temporary paper plates on it, just stopped there with the hazards flashing. As I approached, out jumped the driver, a maybe 20 year old young man with dreadlocks and his hat on the wrong way 'round.

- "Yo dude. Ran outta gas".
- "Where do you want to go"
- "Oroville"

I had to ask myself - if I were to foolishly run out of gas on the highway, would I want to be driven (a) to the nearest gas station to buy some gas or (b) 130 miles up the freeway.

Ride denied!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> No, no, no. This is not right as we don't process payments directly from the customer. Uber should bear the liability in the case of a declined card/fraudulent transaction.
> 
> Sounds to me like the guy made a complaint.


He didn't complain as I didn't see my rating go down and didn't see any flags . Ubet would be stupid to accept a complaint. Everyone knows people would lie to try and get a refund.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> He also told me he hates Trump and he is against racism so I liked him.





Ozzyoz said:


> Actually I think the guy had his card decline





backcountryrez said:


> This is not right as we don't process payments directly from the customer. Sounds to me like the guy made a complaint.





Ozzyoz said:


> He didn't complain as I didn't see my rating go down and didn't see any flags . Ubet would be stupid to accept a complaint. Everyone knows people would lie to try and get a refund.


LOL. All the way to Duluth, you probably did nothing but trash-talked about Trump. I'm guessing the pax complained to Uber that "the driver did nothing but trash-talked about Trump the whole ride," and even sent Uber some audio/video that he recorded while you rambled on.
Best to leave politics out of the equation when dealing with pax in your car. Better luck next time......


----------



## joemx5 (Jun 17, 2018)

I did one couple weeks ago, from SF to Ukiah, 3:42 mins when I start the GPS, it was only $154 dollars, its totally not worth it cause it was Friday 4Pm


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

That would be really rude if the dude complained to get a refund.
Wow.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL. All the way to Duluth, you probably did nothing but trash-talked about Trump. I'm guessing the pax complained to Uber that "the driver did nothing but trash-talked about Trump the whole ride," and even sent Uber some audio/video that he recorded while you rambled on.
> Best to leave politics out of the equation when dealing with pax in your car. Better luck next time......


Nah, barely Trump talk. That was just initial talk of the first few minutes. The rest consisted of Weed talk of Colorado and how the pax told me he can't wait to get high at the cabin, and also wanted me to join him but i refused. He also played some weird Hippie style music.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Actually I think the guy had his card decline and now Uber is showing me -$183.


That's why he said



Ozzyoz said:


> his friend abandoned him also told me he hates Trump


Broke, no friends, blames the gov't for his lot in life. Good thing the ride wasn't farther or you might have found out that his dog just died and his wife left him for a Republican that has a great job and some really good friends.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's why he said
> 
> Broke, no friends, blames the gov't for his lot in life. Good thing the ride wasn't farther or you might have found out that his dog just died and his wife left him for a Republican that has a great job and some really good friends.


Uber told me that they are working on fixing a technical issue that is causing payments to report incorrectly. So I no longer believe he did something wrong on his side, I think it is just uber glitch. They said give it 48 hours.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Update: they fixed it.


http://imgur.com/eWAMjaq


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSUYIwKDHMQjzR7_2HYltb_s3IWmjXqZc38fXrADkxsF5TcJR3m


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> They said give it 48 hours.


Of course they said give it 48 hours. Uber knows that this customer lives paycheck to paycheck so they were just buying time until his Friday the 15th paycheck had time to clear. And guess what? Forty eight hours later funds are available. Uber knows nearly every detail of their customers as well as their drivers.

Remember the "customer spyware" that Uber first started using about 2 years ago? Well, it wasn't just to see which hand they wiped their butts with. Uber knows nearly everything about their customers just like they know everything about their drivers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Of course they said give it 48 hours. Uber knows that this customer lives paycheck to paycheck so they were just buying time until his Friday the 15th paycheck had time to clear. And guess what? Forty eight hours later funds are available. Uber knows nearly every detail of their customers as well as their drivers.
> 
> Remember the "customer spyware" that Uber first started using about 2 years ago? Well, it wasn't just to see which hand they wiped their butts with. Uber knows nearly everything about their customers just like they know everything about their drivers.


Courteousy of their chief data scientist guy who accounts for fraud detection based on things like how a person touches screen etc.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Actually I think the guy had his card decline and now Uber is showing me -$183. I sent support ticket in and they escalated, but if they don't get me back to normal balance and out of negative I will have to sue him directly. He left his business card and all. Zack W.


I think Uber does that on most if not all long trips where the fare is high. They delay giving you the money for a while. They say it's in case of fraud.

It bugs me, though, because if there's a problem with the card, it should be Uber's problem not the driver's since Uber didn't have to pay for gas and all that lost time.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We should all refuse (I do) to do trips unless I'm told what my cut is upfront. They know what their cut is. 
*Disclosure I love to gamble in Vegas but not in my car


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

You should consider another line of work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> You should consider another line of work.


I do have a full-time I.T Day job


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

#1 I think I would have negotiated a $100 up front tip out of this before the trip even began since Uber's price is ridiculous cheap compared to a Cab.

#2 His boo hoo story would have went in one ear and out the other because I would have said tough luck and take a $800 cab.

#3 His Trump comment was basically stereotyping you. His logic was hey let me tell him I don't like Trump sense all black people don't like him. And what the hell does Trump have to do with you taking him 3+ Hours into the boondocks where you'll have 3+ Hours of dead miles to account for coming back?

#4 There's no way I'm listening to anybody else's music for 3+ hours in my own car! Heck for that matter after his out of the blue Trump comment there's no way I'm accepting the ride to begin with

You let him walk all over you and he didn't even tip you at the end and you had to drive all the way back but hey man he's down with the colored folk. He hate Trump at least you can go to bed tonight knowing that.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> #1 I think I would have negotiated a $100 up front tip out of this before the trip even began since Uber's price is ridiculous cheap compared to a Cab.
> 
> #2 His boo hoo story would have went in one ear and out the other because I would have said tough luck and take a $800 cab.
> 
> ...


We sat at a restaurant and he fed me well. I also drove lyft in Duluth so it made it worthwhile with gigh primetime from granny marathon in Duluth. The guy was low income. $30k a year photographer from exprnexpe Colorado


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> We sat at a restaurant and he fed me well. I also drove lyft in Duluth so it made it worthwhile with gigh primetime from granny marathon in Duluth. The guy was low income. $30k a year photographer from exprnexpe Colorado


 I'm glad you were able to make money in Duluth with Lyft.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm glad you were able to make money in Duluth with Lyft.


Thanks, I also wanted to see Duluth again. Lake superior is amazing and people tipped me $10. They were nice, and how 35w runs by side of lake superior and how ramps curve above 35w reminds me if Nairobi and Casablanca. I love Dulith.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Actually I think the guy had his card decline and now Uber is showing me -$183. I sent support ticket in and they escalated, but if they don't get me back to normal balance and out of negative I will have to sue him directly. He left his business card and all. Zack W.


Sometimes with really long trips or trips that gross over ~$150 they don't add funds immediately. I've heard of that happening to other drivers, you should have the funds show up tomorrow.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Sometimes with really long trips or trips that gross over ~$150 they don't add funds immediately. I've heard of that happening to other drivers, you should have the funds show up tomorrow.


I got it many weeks ago.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> He told me uber quoted him $260. A taxi would charge $800 at minimum for this. I initially wanted to cancel, but the guy begged me and said his friend abandoned him. He also told me he hates Trump and he is against racism so I liked him. I was averaging 40mpg with my Rav4 the whole way. Not even a hybrid SUV. The car itself asked me if i wanted a break. Am gonna hang around Duluth for a few hours until I get someone hopefully going towards Minneapolis st. Paul. Uber and Lyft exist in Duluth, and I wonder if those folks are used to seeing black men like myself in rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 237211


Too bad you didn't get him on surge with sticker shock.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

There shouldn't be sticker shock with Uber. They quote an up-front price now.



> The rest consisted of Weed talk of Colorado and how the pax told me he can't wait to get high at the cabin, and also wanted me to join him but i refused.


I picked up two guys from a strip club that they were disappointed with, and they had me drive them to another one. When we got there, they tried to get me to go in with them.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> The guy was low income. $30k a year photographer from exprnexpe Colorado


If $30k a year is low income.... :-/


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> #1 I think I would have negotiated a $100 up front tip out of this before the trip even began since Uber's price is ridiculous cheap compared to a Cab.
> 
> #2 His boo hoo story would have went in one ear and out the other because I would have said tough luck and take a $800 cab.
> 
> ...


At number 3: This is nothing but truth. I'm black and I always get these types of people trying to kiss my ass to drum up sympathy for their situation. It's patronizing as hell.

I'll take the honest pax, thanks.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> We got a Trump lover. Rolls eyes. Canada banned me from entering Canada. I left there when I was 10 years old. My family was banned and they also banned me because I was related.


Another Trump supporter here, thank you!
BTW, care to share why the Canadians have forbidden you and your family from entering?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Another Trump supporter here, thank you!
> BTW, care to share why the Canadians have forbidden you and your family from entering?


Imagine if you're a child, that is 10 years old and you get banned from Canada all because of some immigration fraud stuff your own aunt that your with commits. You're a child for crying out loud. Those french descended jackassses are doing that stuff to innocent people and children.

I just had 2 canadian pax the other day that left 2 cans on bottom floor of my car instead of throwing it out. Thanks but I would rather vote Trump for 2nd term than go to Canada. At least Trump made progress on NK and other various stuff.

My cousin said she went there a few months ago, and they said to her "wtf are u doing here, u gotta go". She can enter via driving into there, but anytime our first middle and last name match, it is bam can't even board the flight or get issued a boarding pass. I once entertained the idea of urinating at one of their government offices, after a drink.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> He told me uber quoted him $260. A taxi would charge $800 at minimum for this. I initially wanted to cancel, but the guy begged me and said his friend abandoned him. He also told me he hates Trump and he is against racism so I liked him. I was averaging 40mpg with my Rav4 the whole way. Not even a hybrid SUV. The car itself asked me if i wanted a break. Am gonna hang around Duluth for a few hours until I get someone hopefully going towards Minneapolis st. Paul. Uber and Lyft exist in Duluth, and I wonder if those folks are used to seeing black men like myself in rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 237211


Trump Racism How would something like that even come up ? and he just blurts that out ? if someone has to say to "that" you it's most likely the opposite did you ask him to pay you for the back trip ? 
2018 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid/MPG 34 city / 30 highway the story seems sketchy.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

actsholy said:


> Trump Racism How would something like that even come up ? and he just blurts that out ? if someone has to say to "that" you it's most likely the opposite did you ask him to pay you for the back trip ?
> 2018 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid/MPG 34 city / 30 highway the story seems sketchy.


No I didn't ask him to pay for trip back. Mine isn't hynrid but in freeway I do get 40mpg. I got photos if you don't beleive me.


----------

